# Mario Lara, Rescatando las tradiciones limeñas



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Hoy día llegó a mis manos un libro del conocido arquitecto Mario Lara. Yo no sé mucho de arquitectura pero sí aprecio los buenos diseños de casas y edificios cuando los veo, y sin duda Lara es actualmente uno de los mejores arquitectos que trabajan en Lima, uno de los más reconocidos también.

Este señor, oriundo de Bolivia, llegó al Perú a estudiar y luego siguió en España. Tras 8 años de trabajo en Madrid y Barcelona regresó a Lima, donde vive y trabaja actualmente.

Estaba pensando escanear las imágenes del libro, o tomarles fotos, pero para mi suerte entré a la página de Mario Lara y están ahí casi todas las imágenes.
Sus diseños tratan de rescatar la antigua arquitectura limeña, precisamente la de Barranco, con las molduras, los techos altos, los ventanales, grandes muros, etc.

Fácil yo esté un poco sesgado, ya que mi casa la diseñó Mario Lara junto con uno de sus colaboradores Fernando Ponce, pero a ver que opinan ustedes:

*Edificio en la calle Bressini, Barranco*



















*Edificio en la calle Alfredo Salazar, San Isidro*




























*Edificio en la calle Víctor Maúrtua, San Isidro*





































*Otro edificio en la Calle Víctor Maúrtua, San Isidro*



















*Casa en islote, Pucusana*




























*Casa en el Golf de La Planicie, La Molina*



















*Casa en el Malecón Pazos, Barranco*



















*Casa en La Encantada de Villa, Chorrillos*



















*Esto para mi es buen gusto.
Mario Lara ha diseñado más de 400 casas y edificios en Lima y alrededores. Que siga creando.*


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Por favor que haga mas que Lima lo necesita!!!
Me encanto la casa del malecon Pazos en Barranco.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Lima necesita arquitectos como él precisamente, ese es el estilo "neolimeño" que tanta falta le hace a la ciudad, es necesario crear nuevos edificios sin perder el estilo tradicional, sino seriamos una copia de otros paises...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Tiene muy buenos proyectos, me gusta bastante ese estilo. Cae más armonioso sobre todo en zonas tradicionales como Barranco. Espero que se sigan viendo nuevas construcciones así.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me gustaron estas casas y edificios, sobre todo el de La Planicie. Tiene un 'no sé qué' que lo sentí muy familiar instantáneamente. Líneas sobrias, espacios amplios.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy acertadas sus propuestas. Me agradan.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

Me encantan estos diseños, muy buen gusto, de variados colores pero sobrios, mucha sobriedad y glamour!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me pregunto ... ¿Còmo serìa su intervenciòn en el Centro Històrico de Lima?, con tanto por reparar, como perfiles urbanos, solares desperdiciados como playas de estacionamiento, etc. Serìa una esperanza...


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Hoy día llegó a mis manos un libro del conocido arquitecto Mario Lara. Yo no sé mucho de arquitectura pero sí aprecio los buenos diseños de casas y edificios cuando los veo, y sin duda Lara es actualmente uno de los mejores arquitectos que trabajan en Lima, uno de los más reconocidos también.
> 
> Este señor, oriundo de Bolivia, llegó al Perú a estudiar y luego siguió en España. Tras 8 años de trabajo en Madrid y Barcelona regresó a Lima, donde vive y trabaja actualmente.
> 
> ...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

^^La diseñó y el que estuvo a cargo de supervisar la construcción fue Fernando Ponce, que era su segundo en esa época. Ahora es la hija de Lara porque Ponce se independizó. Fácil más adelante pongo fotos de mi casa.

En una entrevista el dijo que le encantaría participar de la renovación del Centro de Lima. Sin embargo como La Municipalidad no lo llama tiene que esperar el llamado de privados. Cuando la gente con más plata se empiece a mudar al centro o hay demanda por construcción de departamentos de buen nivel en los alrededores del centro seguro que llegarán sus diseños por allá.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Más de Mario Lara

*Edificio en la Calle Los Eucaliptos, San Isidro*





































*Escuela en la Avenida Pedro de Osma, Chorrillos*










*Casa en la Calle 10, La Molina*


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

sebvill said:


> ^^La diseñó y el que estuvo a cargo de supervisar la construcción fue Fernando Ponce, que era su segundo en esa época. Ahora es la hija de Lara porque Ponce se independizó. Fácil más adelante pongo fotos de mi casa.
> 
> En una entrevista el dijo que le encantaría participar de la renovación del Centro de Lima. Sin embargo como La Municipalidad no lo llama tiene que esperar el llamado de privados. Cuando la gente con más plata se empiece a mudar al centro o hay demanda por construcción de departamentos de buen nivel en los alrededores del centro seguro que llegarán sus diseños por allá.


Ah chévere, sería interesante. Por otro lado, muy buena propuesta, ojalá Castañeda chekee éste thread. Saludos.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*La casa en La Encantada de Villa me gusta..!! en si todas estan de 10,salvo un par de edificios pero ok..:cheers:

pd:algunas casas posteadas me parece haberlas visto en linea y punto..*


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Gratamente sorprendido de que se desarrolle este estilo arqutectonico. Son formas arquitectonicas de caracter sobrio, elegante y fresco a al vez sigue posteando si es posible gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Me gustan los diseños que muestran,sería bueno que otros arquitectos usen el estilo "neolimeño" en sus proyectos,como dijo limeñólogo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin duda sus diseños están muy buenos.


----------

